# Spearfishing trip to the Avocet for Sunday



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>Need 1 more for a 3 tank inshore spearfishing trip this Sunday aboard the holy Spear-it. We will go inshore after the Avocet dive to shoot.Call me @850-698-0827 or call MBT to book. $150


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

How did it go? We saw a couple of big ones on the "O" yesterday.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Pretty good. The aj's are in and everyone got fish.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great!


----------

